# Rumor



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

Well from ive heard from our local nissan dealer, for 2004, the alty will have a whole new front bumper design and rear design and the interior's intrument dash is gonna be redesigned. Also it might be avaible in a coupe model which would look a little bit more sleek.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Great... there goes resale value...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

exactly, thas what i was just thinkin cuz i just bought one!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

the coup is not going to happen, nissan is pushing the 350z as their 2 door coup, i doubt they are going to introduce another one


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well since dah 350Z is there new sports car and the maxima is ogin luxary, the altima is going to be known as the "affordable" sports car and will have a coupe version. At my dealer, thas pretty much what the letter they said in a nutshell...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *the coup is not going to happen, nissan is pushing the 350z as their 2 door coup, i doubt they are going to introduce another one *


I agree with gtw00 on this one.
Nissan has had opportunities to
convert the Altima to a coupe version
since the Stanza and they've never 
acted upon it. Why should they change
now?

The market segment for the Altima
wants an inexpensive *4* door family hauler
and that's what the suits at Nissan will give them.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

why not go with the coupe now? look at what they have done with there altima! it was northern car of the year last year and its been one of there highest selling cars with the 350z, so if they did this, their would be a huge increase in sales with the coupe. And i do know alot of people taht love the looks of the car and thinks is bad ass but they just dont like a 4 door. I just think the sales would go crazy since its an affordable car.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *why not go with the coupe now? look at what they have done with there altima! it was northern car of the year last year and its been one of there highest selling cars with the 350z, so if they did this, their would be a huge increase in sales with the coupe. And i do know alot of people taht love the looks of the car and thinks is bad ass but they just dont like a 4 door. I just think the sales would go crazy since its an affordable car. *


I'm thinking that if the Altima did go for a coupe, Nissan would spawn off a whole new line, much like Toyota with the Camry/Solara. The Altima supposed to be a 4 door family car. The Atlanta demographic proves this theorem true.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I would love to see an Altima coupe, but don't think that Nissan would ever compete with themselves.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I'm thinking that if the Altima did go for a coupe, Nissan would spawn off a whole new line, much like Toyota with the Camry/Solara. The Altima supposed to be a 4 door family car. The Atlanta demographic proves this theorem true. *


Your *prognostication* is correct, my learned friend!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Your prognostication is correct, my learned friend! *


Good word!

The Solara has not harmed Camry sales, as it is still one of the top 5, if not top 3, vehicles sold in the US. Give the people want they want and they will come.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Indeed.
You can be sure that the bean
counters at Nissan have already 
looked into the possibilities of a 
2 door Altima. If the people wanted it,
you can rest assured that the suits would've
approved it by now. 

Case in point: the G35. The people wanted
a 2 door and they got one!

I think Alti8ga's right in that if it is going to happen,
it would be in the form of a spin off car.
Something that doesn't confuse buyers...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Has anyone seen pics of the '04 Alty?


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

nope have you?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I think you'll see a 2 door SE-R Spec V before you see a 2 door Altima..

The demigraphics would be much better and the price could be kept lower to draw the younger buyers..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Has anyone seen pics of the '04 Alty? *


Not released yet...


----------

